
Tax change in coronavirus package overwhelmingly benefits millionaires - ed
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/04/14/coronavirus-law-congress-tax-change/
======
jameslk
I couldn't find much detail about the tax change in the article. It sounds
like it affects pass through businesses, which I have. I'm not a millionaire
but I do pay taxes. Anyone have any resources detailing the tax change?

------
polygot
[http://archive.is/cucsR](http://archive.is/cucsR)

